# Boxes: keep or throw?



## maeonsaturday (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry not sure where to post this. Please move if there is a better place for this topic. 

Do you all keep the original boxes for your makeup?


----------



## newface (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes!  I keep them until i finish the product.  I know it's a little bit hoardy.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2015)

newface said:


> Yes!  I keep them until i finish the product.  *I know it's a little bit hoardy*.



Ha, true! I do the same, mostly. My MAC (largest part of my MU collection) are often cut up though, as I use them for storage - chop the box in, tape the half-boxes together into rows to fit into a drawer. 

I keep all my LE packaging pristine though.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 24, 2015)

I throw out boxes for perm lipsticks. The limited edition ones I keep whether in special packaging or not.


----------



## kittkat (Nov 24, 2015)

I keep all boxes i give myself a million reasons that in my mind are valid...because i am a makeup junkie

but since i hoard makeup some that I barley use so when I shop my stash to pass them forward its a shame to let make sit there unused  I like to give them away in their original box.


----------



## Halfrican Chic (Nov 24, 2015)

I like to keep the original packaging. High end or drugstore... I like having items in their original packaging where I write the date of first use.  If I have backups, then I write the number on the packaging to make sure that I use them in order.


----------



## mabelm (Nov 26, 2015)

I keep all, mostly LE packagings... it's insane


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 29, 2015)

I keep everything in their original boxes and throw them away when I'm finished with the product.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 29, 2015)

I never used to keep boxes, but I have been as of late- makes it easier to find shades in jam-packed storage!


----------

